# Abstrakte Kopfhörer - wie?



## Hektik (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo an alle halbwegs Kreativen!

So spät noch ein Thread von mir, eine Stunde hab ich mich jetzt an was versucht und nichts Gescheites hinbekommen.
Ich bin dabei, ein Logo zu erstellen, für eine Hardcore-Webseite. Nein, nicht der erotische Hardcore, sondern eher der Musikalische. Was drauf soll gabs als klare Vorgabe:

Ein Schädel mit Kopfhörer. Keine Schnörkel. Modern.

Soweit so gut *g* Modern zeichnen liegt mir, aber irgendwie klappts bei mir nicht bei Kopfhörern :/

Soll meinen: Den Schädel habe ich locker hinbekommen und auch so, wie ich ihn haben will. Aber wie, zum Henker, mach ich die Kopfhörer? Bestimmt ein dutzend Versuche und kein gescheites Ergebnis.

Will sich mal jemand von euch dran versuchen? Wäre echt lieb!

Bei Bedarf gibts das File 5000x5000 Px groß, aber ich denke, das ist bei dem Futz nich nötig 

PS: Der mit den Knochen ist der, den ich später benutzen werde. Wem der nicht gefällt kann ja auch den anderen nehmen, das war mein erster Versuch.


----------



## zioProduct (18. Mai 2006)

Huhu Hektik,
Nun, da ich hier im Geschäft bin und leider kein PS habe, hab ich mal was in GIMP versucht:-(  Also im Grunde würde ich dir Vorschlagen, dass du, genau wie dein Schädel, die Kopfhörer sehr schlicht hälst und keine grossen Details einbindest. Das du Dinge wie verbindung von Halter zu Hörer etc. nur durch einen Leerraum kennzeichnest. Dazu keine alzugrossen Formen, da du bei deinem Schädel auch sehr "grob" vorgegangen bist.

Als schlechte Beispiele mit sehr unschönen Formen (komm im GIMP nicht wirklich zu gange ) Hier zwei Beispiele, in welche Richtung ich das ganze Versuchen würde...

Keine profesionelle Meinung, sondern wie immer die, eines kreativen Genies, dass seine Kreativität nicht ausleben kann *fg*

mfg

ziop

**edit**
Hab gerade Langeweile, und da kam mir die Idee, dass so Hardcorer doch immer so Stachelzeugs anhaben, da kam mir die Idee das könnte man auch mit einbauen?
Drittes Bild mal ne kleine Idee  Finde aber Bild 2 am passendsten (also die Form)


----------



## Hektik (18. Mai 2006)

Hey Zio, 

danke, du hast mich auf den richtigen Weg gebracht, hatte vorher gar nicht bedacht, dass die Kopfhörer ja aus mehreren Elementen bestehen. Deswegen sah das vorher immer so doof aus. Also danke nochmal 

Mein Ergebnis im Anhang 

Dann setz ich mich jetzt mal an einen "schnörkelfreien" aber "harten" Schriftzug 

Edit: Arghs, du mit deinen Stacheln. Jetzt bin ich wieder unzufrieden mit meiner Lösung


----------



## zioProduct (18. Mai 2006)

schuldigung 
Ich würd den Bügel eher auf den Kopf setzen wie bei mir, denn sonst siehts irgend wie komisch auf, da die miesten Kopfhörer in dem Stiel, den Bügel auf dem Kopf ist und nicht dahinter?


----------



## da_Dj (18. Mai 2006)

Wobei ich sagen muss, das mir die "stachlige" Version am besten gefällt, evtl noch etwas sauberer ausarbeiten, aber passt am besten und hat irgendwie das gewisse Etwas


----------



## Hektik (18. Mai 2006)

Hmm... Stacheln... Hmm... Ich lass es jetzt so, wie ich es hab.

Nebenbei sei gesagt, dass ich für das Logo eigentlich 50€ kriegen sollte, derjenige welche aber auf einmal meint "nein, zahle ich nicht". Natürlich erst, nachdem er eine Vorschau in den Händen hielt. Der ... Und ich wette, ich seh MEIN Logo nachher auf irgendeiner Webseite oder einem Flyer. Ich wette...

Was könnte ich in dem Fall dann machen?

So siehts "fertig" aus:


----------



## zioProduct (19. Mai 2006)

Gesetzlich gegen Ihn vorgehen, oder ihm zumindest damit drohen, dann wünscht er sich die 50Euro bezahlt zu haben 

PS: 50 Euro sind n echtes Kumpelangebot, er verhält sich aber nicht wirklich so, nächstes mal bei so Leuten locker 100E für n Logo verlangen, wenn sie es nicht zahlen wollen, sollen sie zu nem Proffesionellen gehen, der dann 500 verlangt  Ich mag so Leute nicht:-(


----------



## hikeda_ya (19. Mai 2006)

das Logo ist dein "geistiges Eigentum" das darf er nicht einfach so verwenden, nur sobald er Änderungen vornimmt - ist es nicht mehr Deines und wenn es nur ein paar Linien sind.

Am besten lässt Du Dir in Zukunft solche Aufträge schriftlich bestätigen. Dann hast Du auch klare Beweisse und einen Vertrag.

(Mündliche Verträge sind genauso Rechtsgültig - nur den Inhalt zu beweissen ist immer etwas schwierig.)


----------



## metty (22. Mai 2006)

Hikeda_ya hat recht. Geistiges Eigentum. Aber ich glaube selbst mit Änderung darf er es nicht verwenden.

Noch was, nimm diesen Verlauf raus. Bei einem Logo ist das echt nicht schön.

Viele Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Hektik (22. Mai 2006)

kniedel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hikeda_ya hat recht. Geistiges Eigentum. Aber ich glaube selbst mit Änderung darf er es nicht verwenden.
> 
> Noch was, nimm diesen Verlauf raus. Bei einem Logo ist das echt nicht schön.
> 
> ...




Der Verlauf ist doch nur zur Anschauung  Denn weiß auf weiß sieht man nicht


----------

